# Biofeedback Educational Portal Opening - Looking For Content Contributors



## thomas_s (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone,


My name is Thomas Schwartz and I'm currently developing a new online portal/store that will feature educational content on Biofeedback and Neurofeedback, and I'm here looking for content contributors.


The materials will cover the applications of bio/neurofeedback in assessment, treatment, and management of ADHD, PTSD, epilepsy, chronic pain, incontinence, and several other medical conditions previously shown to benefit from biofeedback therapy. It will be offered in the form of live online session (a.k.a. "webinars"), discussion panels, testimonials, and more.


The initial batch of content for the portal is produced by the Biofeedback Federation of Europe, a non-profit dedicated to spreading education and awareness of bio/neurofeedback methodology, with a great deal of credibility around the world. Usually, the BFE produces content targeted at medical professionals, but the portal I'm working on is actually targeted at individuals/consumers who live with different kinds of health conditions and disabilities themselves, or who are caregivers for those who do.


The BFE's perspective is not enough to turn this portal into what I want it to be - an entertaining, informative, comprehensive, and affordable source of knowledge; so, I'm looking for more people who may be interested in contributing content to it. The particulars of the content have not been finalized yet; that is a process I'd like to go through together with whomever chooses to join. It's an opportunity to interact with individuals/patients, create meaningful educational material, and make money. If you're interested or want some more details, please PM me.


----------



## Azeez Ullah (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't really understand what you want to say about the thing you are going to commence so please for the extent i've understood you i find it interesting but please explain it a bit more so that i get it well and then contact you ....
I'll be obliged to you .........


----------

